# '...One More Way You Can Have A Last Say In Your Situation'.



## Debby (Sep 22, 2014)

Here's an interesting idea that I plan on following in about ten or fifteen years and I thought I'd suggest it to those here who like to plan ahead.  But little background story first.

I had two aunts recently die at the age of 90.  Eight years ago, one aunt who was living in her own apartment got very sick.  Her brothers and sisters rallied around to find an accommodation where she could live as it was expected that she would never be able to live on her own and might possibly die.  So they found one about 45 minutes out of town.  And she got well and lived there for the next eight years......and she didn't like the place at all.  It was far from her disabled daughter and the friends and life she had previously, but it was the only place that had space at that moment.  It was a decent place, clean, organized, good staff but she felt like she had been stuck there.

The other aunt lived in her own condo BUT she put her name in at a facility nearby that she liked, had one bedroom little apartments and she came to the top of the list about three times.  Each time (couple years apart) she turned down the offer because she wasn't ready to leave her apartment and when the time came that she needed help with meals and so on, then it was a mere matter of months and her name was at the top again.

When I hit 77 or 78, I intend to start checking out those kinds of places and putting my name in at one or maybe even two places.  I'd rather be turning down a space then trying desperately to find an available opening and getting stuck like the first aunt had happen.  So if you're 'planners', here's one more way you can have a last say in your situation.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 22, 2014)

Debby said:


> .....
> 
> When I hit 77 or 78, I intend to start checking out those kinds of places and putting my name in at one or maybe even two places.  I'd rather be turning down a space then trying desperately to find an available opening and getting stuck like the first aunt had happen.  So if you're 'planners', here's one more way you can have a last say in your situation.



I agree with your accessment of the situation,  and when to make a move .. 
Of course, we all hope to be able to make our own decisions right up until the end, but so many times it sadly just doesn't happen as planned.


----------

